# This Wednesday. VAHC meeting....



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

Anyone else going?...

Just to let VAHC members know, there's the secret santa gift exchange at the Wednesday meeting so if you want to have some fun, please bring a wrapped gift. See below:

?Tis the season to be merry! Just a reminder, all memberships for 2010 will expire on January 1st 2011, regardless of when you signed up as a member. So, hurry and renew or sign up as a new member soon so that you can enjoy the VAHC member benefits including the ?members only? auction, raffle prizes, store discounts, monthly auctions, and more! All renewing and new members will automatically receive club member benefits e.g. partake in member?s only raffle and auction.

Before we prepare for the year 2011, we still have one more meeting for the year 2010 at 7:15pm on Wednesday, December 1st at the Vancouver Aquarium. We will have our regular question and answer period, and our plant and fish mini-auction; however, we are also having a GIFT EXCHANGE session. The plan is to give away something that is still good e.g. still works, but you don?t mind parting with and at the same time hope to get something that you may need in return. Rumor has it there will be treats to eat as well.

The Rules for the GIFT EXCHANGE:

1) Must be gift wrapped (brown paper bag is okay)

2) Items can be from your fish room that you don?t use but is in good shape that others can still use (e.g. pump)

3) Items to be worth about 10 dollars

4) Can be used (but still in good shape) or new

5) Can be more than 1 item

6) You may bring fish (community fish ONLY that is not sick or in poor shape) and or plants (NO duck weed please!)

There were a few people last year who were disappointed with their surprise gift. Please abide by the above guidelines. Last year a few people received plants with algae on them, deformed fish (culls), and a few rocks (which seemed to be less than $10 value but that?s debatable I guess).

The more people who participate, the more fun it will be! When you enter the room where we hold the VAHC meetings, there will be a table for GIFT EXCHANGES. Place the item(s) on the table and return to your seats. We will later announce the start of the GIFT EXCHANGE where people that have brought gifts can chose a gift in exchange for theirs. We will randomly draw names of people (who brought gifts) to decide who goes first, second, etc? Following receiving the gifts and opening them, you can talk about how useful your newly acquired gift is?or not. Anyway, it?s for fun and the gift you gave was probably something that you didn?t need or was only worth about $10. We will then commence with a few comments and then the auction.

Everyone including non-members is welcome to come to our monthly meetings especially if you have any aquarium related questions, however, only club members can partake in the GIFT EXCHANGE event. For those who would like to receive club member benefits and partake in the GIFT EXCHANGE event, you can sign up at this December 1st meeting, just remember to bring a wrapped gift and $20 (for membership). This next meeting will be a great one, don?t miss out!
________
BeautifullNightmare


----------



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

Oh yeah, all VAHC members will also get a gift this Wednesday......
________
Volcano digital vaporizer


----------

